# New hunter



## funcanuck (Oct 13, 2004)

I am looking to purchase a new shot gun, perferably pump action and holds three shells. I am a new hunter and want to use it for pheasant hunting. 
Any suggestions on what would be a good starting gun that is not too expensive but good quality.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

New or used Remington 870, I prefer the Wingmaster. I think many others on this site will agree.


----------



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

I think you can not go wrong with an 870 Wingmaster, Ithaca M37,
Browning BPS in 20ga...good medicine for ringnecks!


----------



## DeerHunter22 (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a winchester 1300 that I bought over the summer and I love it. what I like is the "Speed Pump" when you shoot the recoil of the gun pushes the bolt back so that all you have to do is push it forward to cock it. It doesent realy help that much in pushing the bolt back unless your shooting high brass or magnum shells which then pushes it back all the way, but that doesent realy matter because the forarm slides back very smothley and can be reloaded a lot faster than other pumps. Winchester also offers a lot of extra barrels you can buy for it, I have a rifled barrel for mine that I use for deer. I think I paid about $250 for it. And I would definitly recomend it.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

For a newbie....or a veteran, the first pump that anyone should own is an 870 Express...the gun is bulletproof, inexpensive, and it'll take a beating. Tonight, I was cleaning a couple of guns and thought I should give my old 870 a bath.......the gun is almost 20 years old...my first, given to me by my dad (he doesn't hunt) after it sat in his closet for years. 
The gun has killed 5 deer, 1 bear, hundreds of ducks and geese and probably a 100 pheasants. It has been dropped in the mud, left overnight in boats and has taken a beating...yet it still is my "go to" when I need a pump. You can't go wrong with the .870.........I would say it is just my $.02, however it is more than that........it is fact! Go get one, and start hunting buddy!


----------

